# dizzy, nausea, vertigo



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel like i'm losing control of my life.

Symptoms (in no particular order):

Vertigo/Loss of Balance (this happens on the treadmill i can't even WALK on it)
Dizziness
Feeling like I'm going to faint (but never actually doing so)
Fog-Brain, making careless mistakes at work not typical of me
Antsy
Tired
Weak (I feel so lazy!)
Nauseaus
Pain in my wrist joints
"tight" feeling in my throat like someone's pushing on my thyroid
Panicky feeling (comes and goes, feel like i'm having a hard time catching my breath)

The endo thinks i'm going HYPER again and increased my dosage of methimazole. What do you think?

This was so much easier when i was a textbook Grave's disease case. Now i can't even tell the hypo and hyper symptoms apart.

I'm really not whiny, really, I'm not. I try to downplay this stupid disease as much as I can but I'm just SO done with it. I want my life back. I feel like I wasted healthy years of my life


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

francescabarnes said:


> I feel like i'm losing control of my life.
> 
> Symptoms (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


Have not seen you for a while; good to hear from you but not good about what is going on.

I think it is time you made a decision here to get that thryoid yanked. I am not pressing you on this; just thought I would mention it.

Most of us, if not all of us are very very glad we did. If you want your life back, do consider it.

{{{{Francesca}}}}


----------



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Andros. You're right. I need to get more serious about it. In the past whenever I mention getting it removed my husband thinks I'm nuts. I think I've been trying so hard to play it off that I've been hiding how much its really affecting me. Sitting here crying on the couch is no way to live my life or take control. If my symptoms aren't improved by my 9/13 appt, I am going definitely bringing it up to my doctor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Frances,

You poor thing - do you have any current labs to share?

I can attest to a better life post TT if that is something you are considering.

Lovlkn


----------

